# Can dogs give you poisen ivy if they are in it?



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

My husband and I were out in the back half of our yard this weekend and he saw some poisen ivy and got the dogs out fast. He gets it really bad. When he was a kid he was hospitalized for it. He woke up this morning with it all over his hands. It is really causing him some pain. He is trying to get out of work to come home. He has appointment with the Dr tommorow because they think he might have mono or something. He is not feeling well at all. I feel soo bad for him. I am going to give the dogs a bath today. I hope he gets better soon!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes I think they can. 
My sister was so allergic to poison oak. She often got it from petting dogs hours later (even if she was NO where near it)
To your husband---Get well soon!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would think it could be on their fur. Maybe bath them with gloves to be safe!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh yes, you can get it from your animals. I feel so sorry for your husband. It can be miserable. I'm not sure a bath is going to do it for getting the poison "oil" off - maybe google it and find a good reference.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Here is what petplace.com says:

Poison oak and poison ivy belong to the group of plants called toxicodendron species. These are also known as Rhus species. The toxic principle in poison oak and poison ivy is urushiol. This toxin is an oil resin found in the plant sap. Animals are quite resistant to the effects of urushiol but can transmit the toxin to a person.

Dogs and cats typically come in contact with the poison ivy or poison oak plant in wooded areas. They may ingest some of the plant but, more likely, they will rub against it while walking. The sap from the plant then adheres to the hair coat, and when you pet your dog or cat later, the sap transfers from their fur to your skin. If you are susceptible to poison oak or poison ivy, skin irritation can occur.

In animals, exposure to urushiol seldom results in skin irritation.

What to Watch For


Red inflamed skin

Itchiness

Raised bumps or swellings on the skin

Vomiting/diarrhea if plant is ingested

Veterinary Care

Veterinary care is recommended if the animal develops a severe reaction to the plant, especially if ingested. Excessive vomiting, diarrhea or weakness should prompt veterinary care.

Diagnosis

The diagnosis is based on known exposure or ingestion of the plant.

Treatment

Treatment of urushiol toxicity is based on the severity of the signs. For those animals with skin irritation, prolonged bathing and rinsing for at least 10 minutes is recommended. 

For those animals affected after ingesting the plant, hospitalization with intravenous fluids may be necessary. Activated charcoal may be administered if it is suspected that more plant material is present in the stomach.

Home Care

For those pets exposed to topical urushiol, prolonged bathing and rinsing, at least 10 minutes, is recommended. Be careful to wear gloves when bathing the pet so you do not come in contact with the urushiol.

For those animals ingesting the plant, monitoring for vomiting, lack of appetite or diarrhea is recommended. 

Preventative Care

Preventing exposure to poison ivy or poison oak is the key to preventing urushiol toxicity. Do not allow your pet to roam freely. When on vacation, take care to avoid poison oak or poison ivy plants. If your pet is known to have come in contact with poison oak or poison ivy, immediate prolonged bathing can help diminish the risk of toxicity. Fortunately, most dogs and cats seem to be resistant to the effects of poison ivy and poison oak.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Thank you Marie. That is very helpful. Should I have them bathed by a groomer will they have better stuff than I do? Just wondering


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Megan, oh yes, he can get it from dogs. We used to live surrounded by woods and my DH would get it all the time. Any time he was outside he'd come in and shower with Comet (I'm not kidding!). Many time she'd have to be on cortisone.

If your DH has a history of severe reactions I would not wait until tomorrow. Try to get him in today. The earlier he can get treatment the less severe the outbreak.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Megan,

I really don't know but I would think that you could do it - be sure to use gloves to protect yourself.

Your little ones don't have skin irritation but I think I would wash/rinse them for the 10 minutes anyway.

The article said:
For those animals with skin irritation, prolonged bathing and rinsing, lasting at least 10 minutes, is recommended.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Also, at petplace.com they have pet experts answering questions 24/7

here is the link - scroll to the bottom of the page. You might have to sign up for the newletter first.

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/poison-ivy-and-poison-oak/page1.aspx


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I think there is a special soap for that but I can't think of the name


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Thanks guys...our dr is not in today he may have to go to the walk in clinic or the er not sure yet.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Megan, oh please get him somewhere and let us know how he's doing!! I don't mean to be an alarmist or a nag but my Dh who is highly allergic like yours once had his whole face swell up like a balloon and his eyes were swollen shut, so I'm just worried about him!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Megan, I hope your husband feels better soon.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Megan how scary, I hope Gary is alright. Sending over some good vibes for him, keep us updated.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am trying to get a hold off him and tell him to go to the walkin clinic. I am disinfecting everything,laundry,dusting and sweeping and bathing both dogs Jillee and Betzie. Right now I am soo mad at Jillee. Oh my goodness she trys my patience. Lizzie and Guunger both pooped and she was circling them both...could not get her away from it so I could get my scooper finally I ran to get it and she was eating Ginger's. Makes me soo mad,like I don't have enough going on...anyone want to babysit!!!!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

How awful -- keep us up to date! I took MacGyver for a hike when he was a puppy and kept picking him up when the trail got muddy. When I got home I realized (guess how) that we had been hiking through poison ivy. My arms were covered!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I just gave Jillee her bath and getting ready to brush her teeth and dry her..then on to Betzie. Then I am going to dust and sweep and have lunch. If i eat first I won't get up and dust and sweep. Busy Busy. I have confirmation tonight too. I hope hubby is better soon. I tried to call him but no answer. I will keep you all posted. Thank you for the kind words!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I just got off the phone with hubby and he is at the walk-in clinic..he said that it is spreading. I hope they give him good stuuf that works fast. Poor guy!!! The hard part is that the girls will want him to pet them and can't. Jillee is all clean and dry...netx is my little burger butt!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor guy. I know how awful it can be. One summer my son got a job doing landscape maintenance and didn't realize he walked through poison ivy. It was so bad his whole body swelled up and he was almost hospitalized. He had to take steroids so he could breathe. He hasn't had a flare up in a while, but he would get it after that in small patches.

Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

They said that he has poisen ivy and they gave him steroids. I hope that works fast. I have cleaned the house,the bathroom,changed the sheets,gave Betzie and Jillee a bath and did the dishes. He is bringing home my lunch. I am tired. I hope he will be better soon. Thanks for checking in!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The steroids should help alot.


----------



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

Your poor dh, I hope he feels better soon. Mine gets it bad too.

This past year my daughter got into posion ivy at school. A friend of mine who is a nurse told me about a product called Tecnu. I picked it up at Walgreens and used it on her, it is suppose to remove the oil. Their website(teclabs.com) says you can use it on pets too.


Kim


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

mintchip said:


> I think there is a special soap for that but I can't think of the name


For humans I use "Technu". My middle son gets it ALL the time and the soap will help to remove the oils. I don't know if it's ok to use on dogs? I hope you get your husband to the doctor right away. He really sounds like he needs to be seen ASAP.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

oh! Kim I guess you beat me to the punch!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

He is home and we are just relaxing. I am tired after all the things I did today. He has taken his meds and should be better soon!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Megan,

Just checking in on you and family. Sure hope your DH is feeling better and has a good night.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Things are getting better here. He is on the meds and it is starting to go away. I hope so because I hate it when he is not well. He went to work today. He has another appointment today for a check-up. I feel bad for him b/c it is on the bottom of his feet,hands.a little bit on his face,and on top of his head. Poor guy.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Megan, I'm so sorry to read about your husband getting it afterall. Ugh!

We don't have poison ivy here, but up in the country where I drive for one of our health testings, many people with dogs have a lot of property with wild plants and poison oak is rampant there. In the veterinary clinic lobby, there is a sign that you can't miss asking everyone to notify them if there is a chance your dog has been in poison oak before they are seen. I hadn't thought of it before that, but I suppose the veterinary staff gets exposed to a lot of things.


----------

